# Jay-tech Tablet PC 9000 - Probleme mit Speicher



## Tronnic (24. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Ich habe heute das Jay-tech Tablet PC 9000 bekommen.

Es hat einen Cortex A7 Dual Core Prozessor mit 1,5GHz, 9,7" Bildschirm, 8GB Speicher und Android 4.2. Nun habe ich ein Problem mit dem Speicher, da ich bereits keine Apps mehr installieren kann da mir das Tablet sagt, das es voll ist.
Hier ist ein Screenshot: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir wird 2x "Interner Speicher" angezeigt. 1x mit ca. 500MB und 1x mit ca. 5GB. Leider installiert er alle Apps auf die 500MB 'Partition' und nutzt die 5GB kaum. Nun habe ich schon verschiedene Apps ausprobiert die sich "App2SD" nennen. Leider konnte ich damit nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Apps auf den großen internen Speicher schieben aber bei weitem nicht alle.

Weiß jemand wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann, und er einfach die große Partition nimmt anstatt die sehr kleine?

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe!  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Franky.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2013)

Das liegt am Android System, kann durch rooten umgangen werden, aber ansonsten kannst du nicht wirklich was machen.


----------



## Tronnic (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich soll es Rooten nur um es "normal" zu benutzen? Welcher geniale Kopf hast sich das denn ausgedacht... Wie soll man denn mit 500 MB auskommen, von dem allein schon 300MB für System belegt sind?


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2013)

Die apps unterstützen das verschieben nicht, ist aber die schuld der apps. Und der schlecht durchdachten billig Tablets. Der günstige Preis kommt nicht von irgendwo. Schick das Ding zurück und kauf dir ein Nexus 7 oder so, da hast du Qualität.


----------

